# 2013 West Coast Haunters Convention--Anyone on here attending?



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Guys,

This is the first year that the WCHC is moving to a Portland location and I was wondering if anyone on the Forum is planning on attending. I have a booth there, but I'm curious if I'll have the chance to meet any of the PNW peeps from here. It looks like a great schedule of seminars and classes and I can't wait to go to the Masquerade Ball on Sat nite.

It' s next weekend--May 31-June 2---anyone planning on attending?

Bella


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, Wife and I will be there.
This is our 1st Haunters convention so not sure what to expect but very excited.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

How far is the hotel from the river?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

I will be there!


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

My husband and I will be there!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

This is the second year the convention has been at the Doubletree in Portland. We were there last year and plan to be there again this year.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey DarkmanDustin,

I think the river is within a 1/2 mile or so of the hotel.


For everyone attending, please stop by my tradeshow booth and say Hello! My booth is Darkmoon Faire

Have a great time at the convention all. 

Bella


----------



## pdykier (Aug 31, 2010)

*Nightmare Factory tour at the WCHC*

Wow, the tour last night was fantastic! Dinner was not the expected " Haunters feast" of cold pizza, it was a great Potato bar with all trimmings! It was really good!!! And the haunt was great too! Thanks to Ed Roberts for hosting a great event!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Ooh. I'm sorry I missed it. Going to school, so money's a bit tight. I wanted to go, being across the river, in Vancouver. If anyone is gi
Innards be in Vancouver before July, I'd like to meet up. That's WA.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not the best picture, but here we are in our Victorian costumes at the ball. There was a professional photographer taking pictures as well, but it's going to be a while before we get them.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bella, loved your booth and jewelry. The girls were very happy to receive their necklaces when we got home this evening.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Found our picture from the West Coast Haunter's Ball. It was a blast. Next year, I might even dance! Maybe . . . if I wear a mask and sneak in a flask.


----------

